# My UberMobile has that many miles on it:



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Let's see how do we stack against each other when it comes to mileage on the odometers.

Please update yours and share a few helpful tips about your car choice...


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I am a mechanic and auto detailer by trade...SUV still looks and runs like the day it was new....I just turned 135,000 the other night


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Started off with 229k+ miles....vehicle looks good and runs well. 

Gets NEWER every time I fix it (which , knock on wood, is NOT very often!) ;-)

Andy


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber 1 said:


> Started off with 229k+ miles....vehicle looks good and runs well.
> 
> Gets NEWER every time I fix it (which , knock on wood, is NOT very often!) ;-)
> 
> Andy


What make and model do you drive?

I drive a Prius and it is at 190K now. Been a good car for me so far. If I can manage to run it till it is no longer aceptable in the platform, probably I will be able to buy another used Prius at around 7 year old to avoid fast depreciation.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

the 1st option in your poll seems flawed ... I have less than 25K ... but "my pax do not deserve better"


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> the 1st option in your poll seems flawed ... I have less than 25K ... but "my pax do not deserve better"


I tried to be humorous about it. 2-rate cuts ago they deserved it I believe.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> What make and model do you drive?
> 
> I drive a Prius and it is at 190K now. Been a good car for me so far. If I can manage to run it till it is no longer aceptable in the platform, probably I will be able to buy another used Prius at around 7 year old to avoid fast depreciation.


It is a 2006 Dodge Gran Caravan....Nice vehicle / power everything...Not super stellar for MPGs BUT great for its ability to haul stuff and / or people...it has the stow and go seating so I can fold up certain seats to alter where Pax can sit (I don't have them sit directly behind me so that seat is typically folded away until I get a big XL run then I'll fold it back up if needed).

Parts are fairly cheap for it and I typically do my own maintenance to save shop fees.

Andy


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Well at least Tampa hasn't turned all X with leather into Selects. We now have Prius & Mini Selects .... blah. Nothing against Prius or Mini ... but it's pissing off pax cause they were expecting a more luxury car ... now those pax are upgrading to Lux


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> We now have Prius & Mini Selects ....


This will cause a ratings massacre. Pax will react low-rating and causing these folks to lose their jobs. Official symbol of UberX is Prius yet some people having problem accepting a Prius as a ride. some pax admitted in twitter that they were low-rating all prii out of spite instead of simply looking for a different car.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have been canceled by pax because my vehicle is VW stationwagen but it happens to have a panoramic sunroof and leather interior plus I have cell phone chargers. 

Of course in DFW Prius drivers are disliked for Uber and Lyft by pax from my experiences with my own pax. The fact my car is a diesel does seem to improve the perception of my car though, at least the diesel pickup fanboys.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> I am a mechanic and auto detailer by trade...SUV still looks and runs like the day it was new....I just turned 135,000 the other night


I am a step below, I know how to take care of what's working but can't fix what's broken, either on a mechanic level or paint condition level.

80,000 miles on camry and it looks like this:










That's with no wax or polish, just maintenance washes (chemical guys soap with wax in it) for 2 years. It doesn't pop like new but it's the best I can do.

This was at about 60k miles in the sunlight:


----------

